# Marmoset monkey for sale £1200



## brettwilkes

Hello there i have reduced my marmoset monkey to 1200! He comes with large cage carrier bed toys etc really sad sale but im a nurse and ive goto start doing long shifts days and nights  so wont have time to give him the love and affection he needs! This lil man is fully vet checked and he is currently insured with exotics direct. I am near birmingham in the west midlands please call me on 07983984733 as i dont come on this site often kind regards brett


----------



## yugimon121

here we go again.....


----------



## Disgruntled

Now then, lets give him a chance to rehome his pet. Criticism won't help. Hopefully the monkey will end up in a suitable home with others of its kind. :grouphug:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Disgruntled said:


> Now then, lets give him a chance to rehome his pet. Criticism won't help. Hopefully the monkey will end up in a suitable home with others of its kind. :grouphug:


Agree.
But whos going to pay more than twice the price for an animal that wont have social skills.

Or is it the free CAGE ..
Dont think its all about rehoming 

educations whats needed...

The vet should be educated as well..

So some the other day..
Family of 7.
In a dire state.
6 put to sleep and 1survived.
They were caged as well...

But i do hope it goes to a suitably educated person.


----------



## Disgruntled

I agree with all the above. BUT there's already one thread of rants to this guy, it isn't going to help, he already HAS this animal and its too late to tell him he should have done his research, the deed is done. It's not going to help the animal by more ranting, we can only hope it is sold to a more knowledgeable owner. It is at least cheaper than in the first thread so some comments are being taken on board.


----------



## Rach1

Have you considered selling the primate seperately from the cage?
that way he will not be subjected to more time in a cage...
i would also, if i were you... vet the new home he goes to and look for someone who can put him in with some friends,,,
you could sell the cage to someone else and it could be used for its intended purpose.

You may not get what you think you should for the animal etc BUT and more importantly, you will ensure your beloved pet gets a good home where he can engage with others of its kind plus natural behaviour.


----------



## Mark1310

What would be a better price ? I'm headin to crufts on Friday so will be in the direction ..... There is a single female over here for sale / rehome I could possibly pair them up if cash was right ... I all ready have a pair which his breed and have my first baby Marmie... There's also 2 absolute gentlemen on here .. Zoom an and Peter who are excellent primate keepers maybe if u needed some info on rehoming him with some of his own kind u could speak to them . I learned a lot from them in the last weeks and will defo 100% turn to them for all my info and questions . I can't preach about cages and single primates been kept as my male was living alone for about a year before I got the female , but all most immediately the difference in him was huge . Good luck with ur sale or what ever u decide to do I'm sure u will make the right choice . And as for people saying negative things about ur add , don't take it personal as these keepers only wants what's best for the animals .


----------



## chezequerz

Mark1310 said:


> What would be a better price ? I'm headin to crufts on Friday so will be in the direction ..... There is a single female over here for sale / rehome I could possibly pair them up if cash was right ... I all ready have a pair which his breed and have my first baby Marmie... There's also 2 absolute gentlemen on here .. Zoom an and Peter who are excellent primate keepers maybe if u needed some info on rehoming him with some of his own kind u could speak to them . I learned a lot from them in the last weeks and will defo 100% turn to them for all my info and questions . I can't preach about cages and single primates been kept as my male was living alone for about a year before I got the female , but all most immediately the difference in him was huge . Good luck with ur sale or what ever u decide to do I'm sure u will make the right choice . And as for people saying negative things about ur add , don't take it personal as these keepers only wants what's best for the animals .


I'm sure one of those two will correct me on this if i'm mistaken but the majority of sellers that I've seen online of common marmosets sell a pair for £1500 so i would assume a single is worth somewhere between 700 and 800 quid?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Females are 600 top dollar.
Males 400 -500 top dollar.
Yes 1500 pair on net but expencive.
Most at this price tend to fall in wrong hands.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Females are 600 top dollar.
> Males 400 -500 top dollar.
> Yes 1500 pair on net but expencive.
> Most at this price tend to fall in wrong hands.


sorry male should have been 4-6 tops.
And most primate breeders dont advertise.
They deal with each other.
Theres not very many that i would help with animals
but dont mind advice..
I would need to know they were going to be ok.
As its not about money..
Not with us anyway


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Just had a look at the classified add for HIM.
Seems a shame that they are still looking for a loving home for him.
And the usuall they have been told by a vet and the rspca that its fine.
Theres not anybody with the rspca that has a clue about primates thats why when they do investigate they use mrs cronin.
And as ive already said the vet needs his head looked at..
But he cannot really give true veiws as they would stop getting animals in to look at as folk would run away..
I know all say its whats best for the animal.
But it needs stopped there being animals in this situation.
Not after the fact.
Any that are advertised in my mind flags up problems straight away.
They are not pets in the domesticated fashion and never will be.
Plus the crying that he is doing is looking for his own kind.
The owner can give company but cannot replicate there own.
iTS JUST A SAD SHAME THAT BOTH THE OP AND THE ANIMAL WERE PUT INTO THIS SITUATION BY A SO CALLED BREEDER..


----------



## chezequerz

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> sorry male should have been 4-6 tops.
> And most primate breeders dont advertise.
> They deal with each other.
> Theres not very many that i would help with animals
> but dont mind advice..
> I would need to know they were going to be ok.
> As its not about money..
> Not with us anyway


Well Peter It's looking more likely I'll be going for some marmosets next year rather than the squirrels, I have a diploma in primatology and an advanced national diploma in animal management in addition to keeping various pets exotic and not exotic since i was about 3 years old if that helps you determine whether I'd be a good keeper or not.


----------



## Rach1

i feel really bad fpr both the primate and the owner in this...
a case of best intentions but sadly its gone wrong...
lets hope someone homes the little guy soon, in a proper set up with a mate....


----------



## Rach1

the thread in classifieds being filled up with rubbish doesnt help...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

chezequerz said:


> Well Peter It's looking more likely I'll be going for some marmosets next year rather than the squirrels, I have a diploma in primatology and an advanced national diploma in animal management in addition to keeping various pets exotic and not exotic since i was about 3 years old if that helps you determine whether I'd be a good keeper or not.


Couldnt have a better base to build.
I know of a couple that have similiar qualafications.

Hes not here anymore.
Great with most primates.
But rather stupid mistskes and several of them
with there smaller marmies and tams..

And she still thinks nobody can do as good as her.
No mention though...diplomatic eh.lol


----------

